# ATO chasing overdue BAS?



## Sam. P (Nov 27, 2018)

I've read in a thread on Facebook that the ATO is teaming up with external collection agencies. Should we be worried????

copy and paste:
"From now on if your clients have overdue lodgment obligations, we may refer them to an external collection agency to secure lodgment on our behalf. Starting this month, we will notify you via email of your affected clients' and the overdue lodgment obligations we will refer to an external collection agency if they do not lodge. You will also receive an example of the letter we will send to your clients.

From the end of this month, we will commence sending letters directly to your client's nominated address. This letter will ask clients to seek your help to get their obligations up to date or contact us. If they take no action, we will refer their obligations to an external collection agency...."


----------



## Olapse (Jul 20, 2018)

Once it goes to debt collectors you'll have charges (which is their commission) on top of the debt you owe the ATO. Recommend you lodge electronically so you get an extra 2 weeks to pay if that's an issue.


----------

